# Two 19 mm follicles & ovidrel ????



## MandyV

Yesturday u/s showed I had 2 19 mm follicles and he wants me to do my ovidrel shot tomorrow at 8pm is that to long to wait ?? Isn't 19mm a good size ??


----------



## PR&TR13

Such great news 19 is a good size!!! But there might b more to it!!!!

Good luck keep us posted!!!


----------



## MandyV

I'm just nervous I may according to my opk ov before tomorrow and I was told not to do my inj if my opk is positive
I always thought opk's just tell u if u release the Lh hormone doesn't totally mean u dropped an egg right? 
And the ovidrel inj ensures the mature follicle will release the egg ? 
So many questions sorry


----------



## FutureMommie

those are good size follies! Good luck! I go in for a scan tomorrow to see if my follies are growing. I've been taking follistim injections.


----------



## MandyV

Thanks good luck to u tomorrow !!!


----------



## Vici

Before they would give me my shot, i had to have between 1 and 4 follicles at 18mm-24mm so 19mm today sounds perfect for a shot tomorrow. Good luck xxx


----------



## MandyV

Thanks, I did the shot thrusday and we've been BDing like crazy wanna catch one of those eggs !! I read that the egg will drop usually 36 hours after the inj ??? Any one else heard that before?


----------



## 1hopefull

i did my hcg injection the day after my u/s showed a 16 and 17mm follies (any a bunch of smaller ones). i was also worried that it was too early but i think they also go off of the E2 levels...

we are doing IUI and our clinic does it 36hrs after the shot. so yes, that is the time frame i have heard of.....

FX


----------



## MandyV

Good news me and my dh woke up Saturday am and did the BD cause that would have been 36 hours after the inj lol ! Fx


----------



## FutureMommie

I hope you caught that eggie!


----------



## MandyV

Thank u hoping the same for u !!!!


----------



## cheerios

Oh Wow!!! That's awesome! 2 follicles!!!! What dosage of Clomid were you on?


----------



## MandyV

Clomid 50 mg


----------



## Doingit4us

19mm is a good size. My doc wouldn't give me my HCG shot until they were atleast 19. Thankfully I had 4 follicles! 20.8, 20.6 19.4 and 19. I also had two 17s. Hope this is your month.


----------



## MandyV

Currently 5dpo so we will see if 1st time was a success ! 4 wow !! Thank u I hope the same for u too :) come on nov !


----------



## cheerios

Mandy - Oh I'm hoping this is it for you!!!! We're almost cycle buddies, I'm going to be 1DPO tomorrow.


----------



## MandyV

I'm 7 dpo today just waiting to test dunno if I want to wait for my appt with my fs on friday or if ill give in and test before ? 

Goodluck to u !!! Tww now :( last forever !!


----------

